

Army Hypersonic Weapon Test Success - FrojoS
http://www.space.com/13663-army-hypersonic-weapon-test-success.html

======
yread
The question is which target is worth the price of the launch? Cruise missiles
are already often hitting targets not worth 1/10th of their price

~~~
tvon
Are you talking about the physical value of the target or strategic value?

